# 2002 pontiac grand prix gt electrical



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

stevieb said:


> i am having an issue where the power window on front passenger side is not working from the drivers door. also, the dash lights are not working.cheked all fuses. found 2amp fuse for steering wheel controls for radio not working. fuse in socket is good. no power to either side of the socket. relay for windows is good. jumper wire from good fuse location gives me dash lights, and controls back. inline fuse somewhere i cant find? any suggestions will be helpfull.
> 
> thanks


Post a schematic. The open circuit can be found with a 12v low-current-draw test light.
Sometimes libraries have these as an online service because it costs more to have the diagnostic books on the shelves. 
Also Autozone has these, I think.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

there was a thread on this forum (or maybe another I frequent) where a poster talked about a 2000 GP and some problems with wire chafing at the steering column. Don't know if this is part of your problem but it might be.

I, personally, had a 2000 GP with window problems. Switch was bad but didn't have the other problems you are listing.

I just checked and Autozone does have the schematics for your car online.


----------

